# Fiat 5th gear blues



## Tys (May 29, 2011)

I just had a visit from quantum to remap my hymer fiat 2.8 (2000),but left because it could not be done,the engine was pre 2000?Does anyone know if anything can be done to improve 5th gear performance.Tuning box?Gearbox?thanks


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

LPG injection ?


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Tys,

I had my Hymer B694 2.8TD mechanically tuned by TB Turbos which completely transformed it. When I first bought it I had that 'oh dear, what have I bought' feeling, it was grossly underpowered and struggled with even slight hills. Afterwards (3 years ago) it has been a joy to drive with lots of torque and lively response, more like driving a car than a 4.5T 6 wheeler. I have to watch my speed very carefully or it easily creeps toward 80. I was worried about the puffs of black smoke during startup/acceleration but amazingly the emission test during the MOT registers as 'very low' at 0.13% (tlast year). I smile whenever I drive it now.

TB Turbos no longer exist but Mark at CMAutoServices (member) can almost certainly help you...(ex TBT). 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There may be a lower 5th gear option for your G/B. There is a lower 5th gear for the 2.8jtd. We had it fitted 5 years ago and made it a joy to drive. You do not have to change down every time you see a slope. It also gives about 1-2 better MPG.

Main Fiat dealers can supply the gears but get a private garage to fit the gears. It can be done in 2 hours about £150 for gears and £150 for fitting.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I will second teensvan had mine done it is a world of difference to drive. And not having to keep changing gear.

Andy


----------



## Tys (May 29, 2011)

*Fiat 2.8 problems*

Further to my many rantings.
I have solved the power problem with my Hymer 544(2000).
It turned out the engine is a 2.8i.d.TD.
I made a 5hr trip to [email protected] AUTO SERVICES(LANCASTER)LTD.
I Had A Mechanical tune,which involves the pump and Turbo,what a difference I left with a totally different Motorhome.
www.candmauto.co.uk
Hope this info may help others.It cost £225.
:lol:


----------

